# Imagine having this in your back pocket….they’d never believe it



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I can only imagine seeing this and trying to tell this story. Everyone would surely doubt it. It takes the cake as the wildest campfire story in the history of the recorded world and I couldnt even make one up better than this😦


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome sight! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is what, like, one in a million? If it were legal and I had a tag, I don't think I could fill the tag with that bull.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

That would be super cool to see in person. I believe many Native American Cultures consider it a very bad omen to kill and albino animal because they believe them to be sacred. For that alone I'm out. My luck is bad enough as it is. If its albino, piebald, or melanistic it gets a pass from this little Indian.


----------

